# Wow! Milo will be one tomorrow



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I can't believe how much he's grown up since I got him. It's gone by so fast.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Happy First Birthday, Milo!


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Oh, Milo!

All of a sudden, Mommy blinked her eyes, and you've become ONE!

(Same with our kids...all of a sudden, our little blond babies are walkin' down the aisle! ) 

Happy Birthday, sweet little guy!

Can't wait to meet you someday!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

arty: Happy Birthday Milo! arty:

Kubrick and I can't wait to meet you at the next play date!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh Milo, you're a big boy now! How time flies!

HAPPY 1ST BIRTHDAY, MILO!!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Happy Birthday Milo!!!arty:arty:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

*Many Happy Returns of the Day!*

*Happy First Birthday, Milo!*arty::cheer2::clap2:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Happy First Bday Milo! The time really does fly when you are having fun!

Amanda


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Happy 1st birthday Milo!!! pretty soon you will be getting all sorts of presents for your Bark-mitzvah.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:juggle::kiss: Happy Birthday Heart Throb! :kiss::juggle:

Hope you have a great day Milo!:hug:


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

*Happy Birthday MILO!*

*:first::cheer2::clap2::llama:arty:* *So hard to believe that sweet Milo is ONE YEAR OLD! HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY MILO! May your day be filled with toys, treats, cuddles, and tummy rubs!! XOXO amy & biscuit*


----------



## SHOWDOWN (Dec 17, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MILOeace:


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

HAPPY 1st BIRTHDAY MILO!!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

*Happy 1st Birthday Milo!* Have fun with your mommy and furry siblings!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Milo is ONE!! :biggrin1: Have a happy handsome!!


----------



## Jacklyn Weeks (Dec 23, 2007)

Happy Birthday Milo! I hope your second year is even better than your first!


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

*Happy 1st Birthday Milo-boy!*


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

*Happy*










*Birthday Milo!*


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Leeann I do not think that was big enough...hhahahahaha
Happy First Birthday Milo!!!!! Enjoy your special day!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Happy First Birthday, little Milo!!! arty:


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

happy b'day milo!!

were there any special treats to unwrap today?

joe


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

arty:Happy Birthday Milo!!!arty:

Hope you are having a great day!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

HAPPY 1ST BIRTHDAY, MILO!!!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

hope you had a great first birthday!


----------



## havaTaffy (Dec 13, 2007)

*Milo !!!*

So... what goodies did you get from you mommy? op2:
Have a happy happy day!


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*Happy first Birthday Milo!* arty: :cheer2: arty: :cheer2: arty:

How about pictures of Milo thru the year? That would be nice.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday Milo!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Milo had a fun day playing in the snow and barking vociferously when mommy didn't get that he wanted to go out "yet again." Since Milo really doesn't play with toys much at all, he just got some chewy things. Had I been really clever and less self serving, I would have bought him his very own roll of toilet paper, but then again, until he learns to vacuum that's not happening. ound:

I must admit, he did look at me rather strangely throughout the day as I sang "happy birthday to you," over and over again. He probably was thinking "don't give up your day job mom." ound:

I love the idea of the photos of the evolution of our babies so here goes,


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

I LOVE the way Havs keep us guessing from month-to-month what color they'll be next!

That is REALLY a beautiful Hav!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

The changing color is so much fun to watch. Right now he's really turning very gray in some of the areas that were totally black.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

He is GORGEOUS. i can not believe how much he has lightened up in the face especially. I know my spelling is bad I need to go to bed.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh Geri, I am amazed at how fast time has passed! Happy first birthday to you - for Milo. You're the one who deserves the celebration. I've been so glad to know you all this time.

Happy birthday to Milo, too. What a beautiful photo tribute to such a handsome guy


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Happu birthday Milo!!!

Ryan


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Happy Birthday Milo!!!!!

Geri, the first year just FLIES by SOOOO fast! I hope time doesn't always fly so fast with them!  He's such a beautiful guy!

Kara


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Happy birthday Milo! Sorry I'm a bit late...


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MILO! SORRY I AM LATE!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Oh Geri, I am amazed at how fast time has passed! Happy first birthday to you - for Milo. You're the one who deserves the celebration. I've been so glad to know you all this time.
> 
> Happy birthday to Milo, too. What a beautiful photo tribute to such a handsome guy


Thank you so much for the kind words.

Something happened since yesterday. All of a sudden Milo has decided to play with one of his squeak toys and he's been playing ball all day. Son-of-a-gun.

Thanks everyone for the well wishes. It really does go too fast.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Geri adorable photos!


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2008)

HAPPY 1st BIRTHDAY, MILO!!!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

HAPPY 1ST BIRTHDAY MILO!

YOU ARE A GORGEOUS BOY!


----------

